# BWT



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hen Blue Wing Teal?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd say more likely a cinnamon teal. They are almost indistinguishable from each other, but Utah gets WAY more cinnamon than Blue wing. Blue Wings are actually pretty rare in these parts. Awesome none the less though.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

*Hen cinnamon*

Its a hen cinnamon teal I would be willing to bet.


----------



## dunnugun (Sep 27, 2015)

It is a hen blue wing. The white at the base of the bill tells the tale. Well, that's what I'm going with. Nice duck regardless.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

I had a blue wing this morning too. Confirmed at the game check station.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

NateJ said:


> I had a blue wing this morning too. Confirmed at the game check station.


I've also seen the game check station call gadwalls, hen mallards.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I also shot one of those today.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I couldn't get as much detail as I would like while zooming in; but it sure looks like a hen cinnamon.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Mojo1 said:


> I couldn't get as much detail as I would like while zooming in; but it sure looks like a hen cinnamon.











It's in pretty rough shape.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Why doesn't the Fish and Game waterfowl guidebook have an teal ID. picture in it?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Cinnamon hen on Eric's and Adams is a blue wing look at the bill size in relation to the head. The. Looks at Eric's bill size and shape.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

C'mon guys there are no Bluewinged Teal on the WMA's in Northern Utah, everybody knows that. I mean who in their right mind would waste their time using BWT decoys. I know one guy.;-)


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice dekes Fowl! A nice drake Bluewing is kind of a "white whale" for me....I've seen a few in the early season and even missed a shot at one over the decoys a few years ago but I've never been able to connect with one. They are sure around, but not for long at the beginning of the season! Personally I think that they migrate with flocks of mourning doves.......


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

My kids shot at a flock of blue wings on youth day. I have never seen any north of utah lake during the hunt.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

She was at BRBR.


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

*TEAL*

I once had an indepth conversation with an Biologist that was a 20 year veteran out at Farmington Bay, and was asking this same question? His response was that 98% of the Blue Teal leave Utah by the first part of September. He said the only way to tell 100% if it was a Blue Winged Teal is to do a DNA test. He was pretty much for sure it was a Cinnamon Teal?

On the bill size good luck on that one? I mess around with Bird Taxidermy and do a lot of casting of the orignal heads? I have a least 5 different molds for Mallards alone (drakes only)?? I also have a Redhead that is the size of a mallard also. Some people call it Hybriding? Let me tell you that certian types of duck have many variations of size and shapes? Next time you shoot a swan and have it checked look at the book where they record the size of the bill? All over the charts?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

they are all cinnies..... Unless it's a fully plummed out drake, you have to assume it's a cinny. Just not many blue wings around.


----------

